
How diesel became the new environmental “evil” in Europe - happyscrappy
http://www.hellenicshippingnews.com/how-diesel-became-the-new-environmental-evil-in-europe/
======
weddpros
At least in France, it's often said that diesel is cheaper because when the
country bet on nuclear power, it had nothing to do with heavier fuels produced
in refineries (no oil power plant)... so they lowered the taxes on diesel.

They also claimed (a lot) that diesel pollutes less (I remember being in
Switzerland at that time and feeling how clean the air can be without
diesel!).

